# Is there a way to save it?



## Okoboji22 (Nov 1, 2017)

I had just got 2 double shields (one was a Freebie) and when I opened the package and looked into one of the deli cups I noticed the mantis laying on the ground and having trouble walking. I looked closer to see he was missing his 2 left walking legs. I want to know if there is possibly a way to help it survive it's next molt.


----------



## Connor (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry man... It’s most likely not going to be able to molt properly. There is always a chance but not much you can do in this case.


----------



## Summerbug (Nov 3, 2017)

I've had Chinese mantis with the same type of molt injury (back legs on one side all missing).  He molted (somehow) because I built a sort of "ramp" that he was able to keep the good side anchored and hang.  Each molt, the bad side leg stubs developed and grew larger. Once it reached adult size, it was a little lop-sided but lived a normal life.  I'm not sure if different species would have more or likely success.  They are so amazing sometimes.  They act like they don't even know they have a problem.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 3, 2017)

Summerbug said:


> I've had Chinese mantis with the same type of molt injury (back legs on one side all missing).  He molted (somehow) because I built a sort of "ramp" that he was able to keep the good side anchored and hang.  Each molt, the bad side leg stubs developed and grew larger. Once it reached adult size, it was a little lop-sided but lived a normal life.  I'm not sure if different species would have more or likely success.  They are so amazing sometimes.  They act like they don't even know they have a problem.


Could you Go into a bit more detail about the ramp and how you did it? I had thought of a risky plan myself to save him but I would like to hear your plan too. I know what you mean by they act like they don't even have a problem, pegleg(name of mantis) sort of developed a strange walk where one raptorial is splayed out to the side acting like a walking leg, the remaining back leg is bent to be a bit more centered under the mantis and the other raptorial and middle leg function normally. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 5, 2017)

Summerbug said:


> I've had Chinese mantis with the same type of molt injury (back legs on one side all missing).  He molted (somehow) because I built a sort of "ramp" that he was able to keep the good side anchored and hang.  Each molt, the bad side leg stubs developed and grew larger. Once it reached adult size, it was a little lop-sided but lived a normal life.  I'm not sure if different species would have more or likely success.  They are so amazing sometimes.  They act like they don't even know they have a problem.


Update: sadly, pegleg died before he ever got the chance to molt. I was really hoping that I could get him to eat but he was just too weak too move around properly. But even though he died, I would still like to hear about the ramp Incase I or other mantis owners have the same problem in the future.


----------



## Serle (Nov 5, 2017)

Natural selection is harsh  , sorry ................. S


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear about pegleg...


----------



## Summerbug (Nov 6, 2017)

I am so sorry little Pegleg didn't make it.  I have had so many mantises mismolt.  Those that do ok (after losing limbs) seem to be such a miracle. The ramp I made was just with cloth (a towel) and all along the cage wall (which happens to be hamper material). I made like a shallow gradient (like a right triangle with the cage wall and floor forming the sides and the bunched up towel forming the hypotenuse)  and he figured out somehow to hang from the legs on the good side and sort of dangle/shed lopsided over the towel.  He wasn't totally upside down but he did get out of the skin.  I'm not sure this would have worked for a heavier, later stage mantis.  I was surprised it worked but for the one success, there are so many that this did not work for.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 6, 2017)

Serle said:


> Natural selection is harsh  , sorry ................. S






Connor said:


> Sorry to hear about pegleg...






Summerbug said:


> I am so sorry little Pegleg didn't make it.  I have had so many mantises mismolt.  Those that do ok (after losing limbs) seem to be such a miracle. The ramp I made was just with cloth (a towel) and all along the cage wall (which happens to be hamper material). I made like a shallow gradient (like a right triangle with the cage wall and floor forming the sides and the bunched up towel forming the hypotenuse)  and he figured out somehow to hang from the legs on the good side and sort of dangle/shed lopsided over the towel.  He wasn't totally upside down but he did get out of the skin.  I'm not sure this would have worked for a heavier, later stage mantis.  I was surprised it worked but for the one success, there are so many that this did not work for.


Thanks for all the concern about pegleg everyone, And Thanks for sharing how you did the ramp for your mantis summerbug, I'm hoping this can help people in the same situation in the future.


----------



## cwebster (Nov 25, 2017)

Am so sorry to hear about pegleg.


----------

